# Lowrance hook 7



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Trying to learn and understand my fish finder.I've watched utube and all but can someone that has 1 walk me thru proper presets. lots of clutter on screen...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

This should help you out.


----------

